# A Few Creo Questions



## Curiosity (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi. This summer I plan to save up my money and buy a few creobroter gemmatus nymphs, which will be the first mantises I'll ever have had that I didn't find in my backyard. Somehow I managed to keep mantises for five years and still remain a complete novice.

Anyway, I had a couple of questions. One: At L3, is it possible to feed just houseflies? (The fly pupae are listed as cheaper than the fruit flies. . .) Two: It is possible to raise these things entirely in a 32 oz deli container, right? 

Thanks for any answers  I realize I'm probably asking for basically confirmation of 2 + 2 = 4.


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello!

Yes, at i3, _Creobroter gemmatus _should be able to tackle houseflies. They are on _Drosophila hydei _at i2 and switch to houseflies at i3 here

They can actually molt to adulthood just fine in a 24oz deli container, so yes, a 32oz is plenty big enough for the entire life-cycle! 

shameless plug here but I have been making and selling mini ff cultures for people with small collections, and am breeding houseflies now!


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 16, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> shameless plug here but I have been making and selling mini ff cultures for people with small collections, and am breeding houseflies now!


Shameless promotion of mantisguy here but get the mini cultures if you need them. Mine got smooshed in transit but they're very well put together (I also just have bad luck). Also keep an eye on your Creos. If they get the chance, they can and will book it.


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Shameless promotion of mantisguy here but get the mini cultures if you need them. Mine got smooshed in transit but they're very well put together (I also just have bad luck). Also keep an eye on your Creos. If they get the chance, they can and will book it.


yes, I think the smooshing was from the package being rotated. not much I can do, but I made the medium slightly stiffer so maybe that will help!


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 16, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> yes, I think the smooshing was from the package being rotated. not much I can do, but I made the medium slightly stiffer so maybe that will help!


Already straight to fixing the problem (or trying lol, the mail is out of your control).This is why I shamelessly advertise you UwU


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 17, 2022)

OK thanks, guys!


----------

